# Camera floodlight to mount horizontal under soffit



## MikeJH (Oct 8, 2012)

I have some 12/3 ran to a box in the soffit where I can put a floodlight and am wanting to put one with a camera if possible. Any recommendations?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I put a ring one in last week for a customer and remember thinking - good thing this isn’t under a soffit - so I’d say that one is out.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> I put a ring one in last week for a customer and remember thinking - good thing this isn’t under a soffit - so I’d say that one is out.


Why is that?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Why is that?


The orientation of the camera and lights on the canopy, one or the other would be pointing directly at the house, the weren’t field interchangeable at all. I was putting it on a wall above a garage so it worked fine there.


----------

